# New here and in NJ



## jackierose (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there, 

Never thought I would end up in a divorce forum, but here I am after 12 years of marriage and two kids. Does it get any easier??? Feeling overwhelmed and very, very depressed right now. Though everyone tells me I should be angry. I'm not, just incredibly sad. 

The one bright spot is that I think I found a really awesome lawyer, but would love to know if anyone else has used her: Bari Weinberger at Weinberger Law Group . She seems to be really experienced with complex child custody issues (which in my case is my ex who is from a different country and wants to move back there. Ugh)

Any feedback? What other NJ divorce resources should I check out???

Jacqueline


----------



## Kauaiguy (May 8, 2011)

Finding a good lawyer is a crap shoot at best because you never know if they're really looking out for your interest.

Most are just in it for the money and will charge you for every second that they spend with you.

There are those that charges a FLAT fee but you never know just how much effort they are willing to spend on your case.

Most good lawyers are found either by accident or by recommendations.

Good Luck to you.


----------

